#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Online Marketing >  >  What are the best webinar platforms in 2020?

## Bhavya

Now, most of the marketers are doing webinars as they are a great way to combine web conferencing and marketing automation. In my knowledge *DEMIO* is one of the best platforms to host webinars. Can you guys suggest me some of other best webinar platforms in 2020? And share your thoughts about DEMIO as well.

----------


## Kyle Arnold

I think that the best platform is actually webinar. With it help we continued to work, to study,to do online classes, despite the critical situation that was happening all around the world. In my opinion this program is the best webinar software of 2021 and zoom as well. These platforms helped us a lot, what if they weren't, everyone could lose their job and so on.

----------


## Bhavya

Hi Kyle Arnold,

Thanks for sharing these webinar platforms. Yes Zoom is one of the best platforms for conduct webinars!

----------

